# code 00888 help ( Address 16: Steering wheel )



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

checked the car yesterday and got this fault ?, its odd as it works fine (ross tech site says its the intermittent switch), anyone know a reason for it.
car is a 2008 mk5 golf edition 30
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BD HW: 1K0 953 549 BD
Component: J0527 036 0070 
Coding: 0002042
Shop #: WSC 00114 210 71459
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
1 Fault Found:
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
014 - Defective

cheers folks



_Modified by 182_blue at 7:30 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: code 00888 help (182_blue)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00888
Have you read the special notes and checked the meas. blocks yet?

_Quote »__This fault does NOT mean the Wiper Switch/Lever itself, it means the small Switch for the Interval on top of it! _


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: code 00888 help (Theresias)*

hi, i checked the link yes, as i say it works though (the intermitant little switch) so not sure why, as for measuring blocks, im not sure what they are if im honest, im new to vag com


_Modified by 182_blue at 8:05 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: code 00888 help (182_blue)*

ok, found it in advanced blocks ?, what do i do with this ?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

VCDS > Select > 16 - Steering Wheel > Meas. Blocks - 08 > Block 001 Field 4
That value should change when you alter the switch position on the lever.


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

does it chage 4 times or just the once ?, when i use it it says intermittent, should it say anything else


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (182_blue)*

How does the value in MVB 002.1 behave? That should actually show the individual steps.


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

ooh, you added something to the wiki, yeh,i just checked that, and that works (i get 4 steps), one thing that confuses me is your report says intermittent wiper, when in the UK that switch is used for adjusting the sensitivity of the rain sensors for the wiper, not the speed of the wipers !?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (182_blue)*

Well then the code seems to be a little strange as the component appears to work, but I guess your dealer will replace it under warranty anyway when you bring it in for the next service.
And isn't a more sensitive rain sensor actually altering the wiper speed too?


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Well then the code seems to be a little strange as the component appears to work, but I guess your dealer will replace it under warranty anyway when you bring it in for the next service.
And isn't a more sensitive rain sensor actually altering the wiper speed too?








 
i dont think so no, it just adjusts the sensitivity, i.e at what stage it comes on (i.e how much rain falls), not at what speed it works at , if you know what i mean, that said i havnt tried and tested it over to many varying conditions
anyway thanks for the help


_Modified by 182_blue at 3:19 AM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (182_blue)*

I know very well what you are talking about the question was more meant in a rhetorical way as a "hint" in which way the adjustment goes.







You may want to check your owners manual too, it should be explained there too.


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

ok, all very odd as everything works fine, but vag com says not ?, thanks for the help anyway


_Modified by 182_blue at 3:44 AM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (182_blue)*

It's possible that the problem is intermittent but at the end it's not VCDS which says there is a problem, the control module thinks that and VCDS tells you just that.


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

ok, i just dont like going to the dealers, are wiper stalks covered after the first year warranty ?, i.e can i wait for the first service


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (182_blue)*

Of course, if it works I wouldn't waste the time/money for a visit just because of that. The wiper switch as pretty much everything else should be covered by warranty, yes.


----------



## 182_blue (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

just for reference i have sorted this now (thanks VRStu)
my Coding was: 0002042 , when it should have been 0002022, as i dont have the CC controls on the right hand switch (like cars without Highline have), looks like good old VW programmed it wrong


----------

